# October Photo Contest



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Our September winner, Nash666, has picked a great theme for October:

*"THE COLOURS OF FALL"*

So let's see all those photos of our precious Goldens in colours that suit them: playing in the leaves, out for a fall hike, picking pumpkins, trick-or-treating, or all dressed for Thanksgiving dinner.

As always, you must have *25 posts to enter*, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please *attach your photos* rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, October 25th.

Good luck! ​


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is Hannahs fall pic.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Faelan*

Faelan in early autumn


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

My boy BaWaaJige.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Morning walk. PearLila



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Around the neighborhood









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

The fall foliage provided a great backdrop for Riley's pic.


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

In Seattle, this is how we get ready for autumn & the start of 9 months of rain. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cody was a senior citizen when he snuck a quick catnap while we were trail walking in the fall.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I love this pic of Ranger...


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

One of my absolute favorites of Dexter :heartbeat


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I hope you can have multiple entries because I have another 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

And another...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

The boys enjoying the fall splendor @ the lake.


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Brinkley loves the leaves


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

So many adorable pictures. I want to post some of Tanner but were still in 80 degree but windy weather. Not really any signs of fall yet color or leaf wise


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's is a picture of my Lily. I just had my girls groomed, and the groomer put these little bow-things in their hair so they were looking the part for fall. She sat and looked adorable at me, and just happened to be in my orange and brown room.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Baby Jinx at 8 weeks old. She loved to dive through and lay in all the leaf piles.


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow - so many superb photos! Many of them are quite serious, too. Well here's one that might put a little smile on your face. And - yes, she really had a ball tearing apart her bed! Fall colors - brown bed, green-yellow stuffing, and orange covering (it's in there!) :hide: 

Doug & Linda


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well Golden Retrievers sure do enhance the fall colors. 

Beautiful photo's friends. !


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I thought I would throw one in. 

Tuff fall 2011.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Bryley gazing at the geese that are lolling around the pond.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

My Sam Dog (Samantha) in the back yard...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder all, today is Friday, October 25th and it's the last day to enter a picture in the Monthly Photo Contest.





> "THECOLOURS OF FALL"
> 
> 
> So let's see all those photos of our precious Goldens in colours that suit them: playing in the leaves, out for a fall hike, picking pumpkins, trick-or-treating, or all dressed for Thanksgiving dinner.​
> As always, you must have *25 posts to enter*, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please *attach your photos* rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, October 25th.​


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I was working on stays today on the walk and it was a perfect pre-sunrise fall morning in Montana.

Please replace my first photo from the contest. Thx



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Miss Callie playing with leaves!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

